# 2-pole transfer sw 3 phase service



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

So the 2 pole transfer switch is the main disconnect but it does not disconnect the "C" phase? I don't think so.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

If this were not a 3 phase system and the third conductor was unused from the meter, it might be okay.

But as it stands now it sounds for all the world like he is using the 3rd phase in his panel and either did not tie it into the generator connection or worse paralleled it with the utility. Either way it will result in a dangerous backfeed and prevent anything on that phase from working on gen power. It would also totally defeat the point of an ATS.

Depending on the system this is either a violation of 700.5 or 701.5 or 702.5.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

If the utility goes down and the gen starts and transfers 2 poles of the load to gen yet the 3rd phase stays connected to the utility and it backfeeds the utility enough to injure or kill a lineman, your pal will most likely be spending some time in the slammer. 

And he most certainly should be!!

There is absolutely no excuse for this kind of hack.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

*this is picture of installation*

thanks for the replies. there are no 3-phase loads now and the pumps have been installed but no C phase loads could be used . what a mess.

look closely at the double lug with the white taped wires. this is how the neutral was bonded with 3/8" bolt with strut nut with no paint removed.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

It doesn't matter what exists, it matters what could exist. 

That installation, aside from being a serious code violation, is also a serious liability for every person associated with it.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Wow, that's awesomely bad for all the money spent.

When you miss an item on the prints -- you just have to belly up and EAT IT.

Any AHJ will put a permanent blot on the contractor's record back at the office: SINNER !


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

from my observations on this job I bet this installation will pass inspection because the inspector will not ask to look inside. unbelievable.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

This needs to be corrected it is nothing but a life and property hazard and, it's going to be a site to behold when the generator comes on line.

If he did this to achieve a payment milestone and is goin to correct it before it gets energized, then who cares. If by some odd course of events you don't speak up and it gets missed by the inspector, I would hold you responsible. You are ther and posted a pic of it. You are in this up past your eyeballs.

You need to do something. 
At dawn.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

*energized today*

the service was called in by inspector last week before it was altered but utility Co couldn't install the meter because everything was ripped apart. today the inspector and my company's owner were informed of situation and inspector only asked if it was engineered . nobody seemed too. concerned


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I would say you could add another pole into this transfer switch. Just by looking at the holes and mechanism. I don't see any grounding either.


----------



## billn (Aug 31, 2011)

backstay said:


> I would say you could add another pole into this transfer switch. Just by looking at the holes and mechanism. I don't see any grounding either.


That was my thought as well. It appears that it is capable of handling 4 conductors, but only two segments are installed. 

It bothers me that the inspector was not concerned. Engineers occasionally make mistakes and I doubt if he/she intended the switch to be wired in the way it is.


----------

